# Not exactly "Wild" game buit it's not Beef either...



## gunner69 (May 13, 2010)

So one of the cooks here at work brought me a gorgeous Buffalo Cross Rib roast as a thank you for all the good Que I've brought him. 

I want to do this thing justice but I'm truly unsure at what I'm doing when it comes to Buffalo I know its a leaner meat than beef so I don't want to dry it out. 

Any pointers???


----------



## got14u (May 13, 2010)

What kind of cut do you have. and how are you planning on cooking it, pretty sure you are going to smoke it but will you be slicing it pulling it? I would think marinating would do good with buffalo.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 13, 2010)

He stated that it was a cross rib roast. If it where me I would rub it with some nice earthy spices, maybe just as simple as EVOO CBP Sea salt and rosmary and then smoke it until it reaches 135*-140* Let it rest in foil for at least 30mins then serve with some horsradish. Sound familiar? Smoke it like you would a beef rib roast, they will also dry out pretty quick if you over cook.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 13, 2010)

Grass-fed buffalo -- you may never go back to beef (unless it is also grass fed)!  We bought a buffalo last New Years (the whole critter on the hoof) and have been enjoying since.  A huge hit with family and friends.

Go easy on seasonings, etc.  The Buff flavor is exquisite but subtle -- so you don't want to overwhelm it with too many distractions.  EVOO, light salt, pepper, maybe garlic &/or onion would be the max I would add/rub on.

Treat it exactly like a really lean beef cross rib or chuck roast.  I would keep a water pan in the smoker and even consider placing the roast in a foil pan right in some apple juice or some other similar liquid and tenting loosely with foil after it hits about 160*.  Then take it to 205-210* and let it rest for an hour or so (wrapped in towels and set in a cooler) before pulling or slicing.

Yum, yum, yum!  Ya got me started now.  Gonna have to do one of ours this weekend!


----------

